# Cloud on the beach!



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Self explaintory  I took Cloud out to the beach the other day where some little girl INSISTED he was a hamster :roll:. some family thought he was a tiny dog. 
hahaha and some lady asked me if he bit, and I said no. not two seconds later Cloud chomped onto my tumb and wouldn't let go. Way to be cool, Cloud...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is hilarious! How cute!  

The whole, "It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a... raccoon, gerbil, puppy, guinea pig?" deal come up every time I take Inky out too. :lol: Crazy people.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh how adorable!!!!!!!!

I'm so jealous =( All we have here is snow.. and ice


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL you dont know how many times ive heard "What the heck is that thing" followed by "it's so cute"

Awesome pics! +1 on the snow and ice here


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

haha well it's winter here in nova scotia, and it can snow right up into april. 
so Isabella has a good 6-7 more months until i taker her to the beach. 
but i don't think my boyfriend will let me.. 
he has jealousy issues over Isabella 
but when i take isabella out in the yard in the summer time she's comparable to sonic 

Cloud is too cute!
i'm always excited to see new pictures of him


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I was just showing these to my husband and we've both decided that Cloud looks like a Victoria's Secret model in the first picture :lol: 

There just needs to be a bikini and wig


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> There just needs to be a bikini and wig


LOL, Cloud is a BOY! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

HAHA MALE HEDGIE STRIPPER!



Cute,
!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> LOL, Cloud is a BOY! :lol:


That makes it even better!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

some peoples ask to me if my hedgehog are baby porcupine also ,,,,,lollllllll

so cute cloudy on the sand ,,,,love that photos ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

hahahaha y'all are making me laugh too hard. a victoria secret model!? he wasnt too happy when i told him about the wig and bikini!

I love taking him to the beach. He is a bit skittish at first, but once he gets his bearings he's off like a shot exploring and leaving the cutest foot steps you ever did see in his path. He ususally wears his collar out on these trips (bright blue is a lot easier to see against the tan sand than a off white hedgehog) but i forgot it 

i've been asked if he was a porcupine, hamster, dog, LEMUR, rat, ferret, sugar glider, etc. etc....


----------

